# GO DEVIL MUD MOTOR



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I am trying to help an elderly friend sell his mud motor.

It's a Go Devil 27 Long Shaft, with a electric start 27 HP Kohler engine with 65 hours on it. Recently had new bearings put on it & has been very well maintained! 
Located in Cache Valley Utah.
He is asking $1500 & you can call him. Fred at 435-752-4322.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Motor has sold


----------

